# please identify cichlids



## hammadxu (Mar 14, 2013)

i bought these cichlids today i dont know there names and anything about them please tell me there names and other info thanks regards


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Picture 1 & 4 are the Dragonsblood Peacock. Pictures 2 & 3 are the OB Peacock.

These are man made hybrid strains but attractive and common.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

^yup


----------



## Habanero (Nov 20, 2013)

The Dragons Blood in the first image is especially nice. The more red / orange they have in them, the better. Many that I have seen only have a faint pink coloration. They are also sweet when they have a prominate blue irradescent shimmer as well.


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C (Aug 13, 2013)

Ya.. those 2 are some nice looking fish.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

I wonder if they have been hormoned, even thou they are not small. They are extremely colorful. If not hormoned, they are very colourful specimens.


----------



## hammadxu (Mar 14, 2013)

please also tell me the name of these two cichlids


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

The First One Is Easy - that's A Sc. Fryeri, Or "Electric Blue Ahli".

The Second One Is A Little Harder To Tell Because It Seems Like The Light Is Washing Out The Colors. It Looks Almost Like It Could Be A sulfur Head Hap, Protomelas Spilonatus (Mara Rocks), But Only If It Really Does Have A Blaze On It's Head And That's Not Just The Lighting.


----------



## hammadxu (Mar 14, 2013)

^^thanks i think you tell me the correct names


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C (Aug 13, 2013)

You have nice looking fish in there. Great finds.


----------



## hammadxu (Mar 14, 2013)

^^thanks


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

I know this is off topic, but I'm just curious, how much does this fish cost in Pakistan? 









For a decent dragonblood like that I'd be paying $40-50 for an adult.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

pablo111 said:


> I know this is off topic, but I'm just curious, how much does this fish cost in Pakistan?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come to Chicago Pablo....
$25 US


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

For a good quality dragonblood adult? $25?


----------



## Hapguy63 (Feb 8, 2014)

pablo111 said:


> For a good quality dragonblood adult? $25?


Dragonbloods have lost value in the states. The markets flooded with them now. I even noticed petsmart has them now.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

pablo111 said:


> For a good quality dragonblood adult? $25?


Not an LFS, no. Private breeders only.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Pablo same in Toronto too. $25 sounds like a reasonable price for a high quality male around 4" at the right store.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hapguy63 said:


> pablo111 said:
> 
> 
> > For a good quality dragonblood adult? $25?
> ...


They're common up here, but only the poor quality ones. high quality dragons still draw a high price up here.


----------

